
3G and 4G LTE Cell Coverage Map - gabamnml
http://opensignal.com/
======
thomasfl
A great initative and a very useful site too. I'd love to see more services
built on the api's
[http://developer.opensignal.com](http://developer.opensignal.com) like better
cell phone service buyers guides.

~~~
gabamnml
Very good idea. Because that environment is not exploited properly. And to
generate healthy competition between vendors to provide the best service.

